# Wineador capacity?



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

So after doing some searching, I'm thinking it would be nice to setup a wineador. Though I have no idea how many cigars the various configuration will hold. I'm looking at 35 to 48 bottle unit's would like box storage along with trays. Help a brother out anyone have an idea what sort of capacity either of these two will hold? ipe:

Regards.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Two things make it all but impossible to answer your question:
1. Without a specific model number, there's no way to know what the dimensions of the trays that fit the unit will be, and different units waste space differently.
2. Without knowing how many drawers vs shelves for boxes you're looking at putting in there, again, the capacity could vary a lot.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Well you have a point there, LOL thank you


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

In addition, what size are the smokes you partake in?


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Never really thought about it like that.
6x50= 2.88 ci
6x60= 4.14 ci
5x50= 2.88 ci
6.1x52= 3.16 ci
4.5x54= 2.52 ci
7x47= 2.96 ci

Interesting exercise or just go for a roundabout idea, thinking that would be a lot easier.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

And to further complicate things, don't forget that once you have a finite space, there will be a some wasted space as well, since your cigars aren't in 1ci sizes.

I would say figure out what units you like first. Then for the drawers, obviously all you gotta do is figure out what the dimensions of the drawer would have to be, and then you'll know your capacity. The trickier part will be figuring out how much space you want for boxes, and additionally, what the individual dimensions of those boxes are and how many will fit in the space.

Good luck! :smoke:


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

LOL...Great help Bro mg:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

One does what one can.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

No need to get all anal about specifics. A 38 to 48 bottle unit will hold A LOT of cigars. I would estimate a 28 at capacity will hold 400 or so. A 48 bottle cooler is up into 150qt cooler territory.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

I had the same question and my shelves come this week

281e winedor
2 trays
1 false front shelf
2 double shelves
1 single shelf

Sizes will be just about every kind from nub to Churchill

Any ballpark figure would be appreciated


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I know this is not what the OP's question is, but just to complicate matters more.... Most units of that size I've seen are not thermoelectric. What does this mean you ask??? Well, chances are those units come with compressor, which means more humidification media is needed to maintain proper rh. More media, less space for cigars, unless of course you aren't going to plug it in. I have a 28 bottle that I filled with drawers from Forrest, it holds about 500 robusto/toro sized cigars fully packed along with 2.5 lbs of humidity beads.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I can tell you what my 28 Holds. A good amount of cigars in 4 drawers w/ ok shelf space for boxes. Think I have a Tat Federal 90th, Singulare, Face, Wolfman, PSD4, Wolfman Dress, along with a few coffins taking up my box space. The Federal box is huge, the Wolfman dress box is kinda big and oddly shaped.... Think the drawers, the way I have them set up hold 18x2 and depending on size room in the middle for more cigars, they go 3-4 deep. Hope that helps some.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Sarge said:


> I can tell you what my 28 Holds. A good amount of cigars in 4 drawers w/ ok shelf space for boxes. Think I have a Tat Federal 90th, Singulare, Face, Wolfman, PSD4, Wolfman Dress, along with a few coffins taking up my box space. The Federal box is huge, the Wolfman dress box is kinda big and oddly shaped.... Think the drawers, the way I have them set up hold 18x2 and depending on size room in the middle for more cigars, they go 3-4 deep. Hope that helps some.


It helps me some. Thanks bro


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

yellowv said:


> No need to get all anal about specifics. A 38 to 48 bottle unit will hold A LOT of cigars. I would estimate a 28 at capacity will hold 400 or so. A 48 bottle cooler is up into 150qt cooler territory.


:rockon: You guys rock I had hoped someone had something in the range that I was looking for seems like a good idea for a project, I'm still working on filling my 150q coolidor.

You're right Purepoker I'm only looking at the Thermo Electric aka _Peltier_ heat pump systems.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Sarge said:


> I can tell you what my 28 Holds. A good amount of cigars in 4 drawers w/ ok shelf space for boxes. Think I have a Tat Federal 90th, Singulare, Face, Wolfman, PSD4, Wolfman Dress, along with a few coffins taking up my box space. The Federal box is huge, the Wolfman dress box is kinda big and oddly shaped.... Think the drawers, the way I have them set up hold 18x2 and depending on size room in the middle for more cigars, they go 3-4 deep. Hope that helps some.


Sarge I have no idea what you just said, but I get the gist that it's a LOT thank you


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

kra961 said:


> Sarge I have no idea what you just said, but I get the gist that it's a LOT thank you


:laugh: yeah, I can see where that's coming from..... yeah, it definitely holds a few cigars & several boxes. Plus some coffins between the bottom & bottom drawer. too much is never enough but a 35-48 is definitely going to give you some nice storage.

let me try this again, perhaps a little clearer. In the 28 I definitely wish I had some more box space room but it does hold a decent amount of boxes & random cigars up top. Obviously it depends on the size of the cigars & their boxes as well. I have the cigars running vertically in the drawers so I believe there's 18 slots in each of the 2 rows, 50ish RG & the double drawers store 3-4 deep. Of course depending on size. The Stuffed Turkey I'm only stacking 3 deep where as something like PLPC I can actually run 5 deep but generally speaking it's about 3-4 deep.... I told Forrest there was minor room for improvement so he actually makes the drawers a tad longer now & he also slimmed up the front to provide a little more room. Im not sure exactly how much more space this has allowed in the 28, drawers, but I'd imagine it's enough for one more stack on each side.... I really don't have any recent pics otherwise I'd post them for you guys. Only pics I have are about a year old. If anyone really wants to see what it looks like I guess I could probably try taking some pics tonight and posting them...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

We love pictures!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's an updated excerpt from an old thread about my Edgestar 28:

The Edgestar's slots are 1.75" center-to-center. The most common drawers take up 2 slots and hold 96 robustos, 72 toros, or 48 churchills. I keep a mix of sticks in mine, and I don't fill them 100%, so I get about 75 cigars per drawer.


If you filled an EdgeStar 28 with six 2-slot drawers, it would hold 450 sticks.
If you went down to 1-slot drawers, you could fit 12 of them, but they use space less efficiently, so the total capacity would be around 300 sticks.
If you went up to 3-slot drawers, you'd need only 4 of them, and capacity would go up to 600 sticks (but each drawer would hold 6 layers of cigars, which can become pretty difficult to manage). If you stored only robustos, you'd be at about 750 sticks. With 100% coronas, you could probably get close to 1000 sticks, not counting humidification.
I currently have four 2-slot drawers, and 2 shelves, which hold half a dozen boxes, plus some 5-packs and tins, for a total comfortable capacity of about 420 mixed sticks, plus 50 petit-corona-sized small cigars.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> We love pictures!


My apologies. My memory serves me poorly lately. I must be getting old. :laugh: It's only about 12-13 rows. Guess the 13 was replaced w/ 18 somehow.

mind you this is 28 bottle

box of La Verite & AVO 85th plus everything originally listed Lol









Cruzado & Stuffed Turkey are Monsters so only 12. Robusto, 50ish is 13


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Damn Sarge nice setup those drawers are sweet, thanks for the pics.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

I've got more than 800 in my wineador 3 drawers 2 shelves but running out of room and not looking to expand. My man shed is almost finished and at capacity lol.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Paul what size is your wine cooler? 28, 36, 48? 800 sounds like a good bit of storage.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If you are using boxes for storage, straight shelving & no drawers then 500 cigars of varying sizes is easily achievable in a 28 bottle thermoelectric wineador. The room drawers take up will reduce the capacity by 20% to 30% at least.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm hoping for around 400-500 with my Newair 28 bottle once I receive drawers and shelves from Forrest. Looks like thats a pretty good estimate from what others are saying.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

sum12nv said:


> I'm hoping for around 400-500 with my Newair 28 bottle once I receive drawers and shelves from Forrest. Looks like thats a pretty good estimate from what others are saying.


Yep thats about Exactly what you will get.

I have a NewAir 28 with all 7 sections with trays and I can fit about 450 give or take.


----------

